# Wölbung auf Oberflächen erzeugen



## Acidflash (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all, ich denke mal mein Problem ist eher der leichteren Natur, aber ich komme dennoch nicht drauf. Wie erstellt man in PS CS eine Flächenwölbung in die z-achse.
 wie in diesem sehr bekannten Beispiel: InPromotion 
Also ich meine diesen Hintergrund der so aussieht wie eine Beule auf der Oberfläche nach vorne hin gerichtet, in der sich dann die eigentliche Seite befindet.

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Oktober 2004)

Mit den Beleuchtungseffekten ist das auf jeden Fall zu realisieren.
Zunächst erstellst du dir einen Kanal, wobei Weiß die Wölbung bestimmt - das hört sich irgendwie blöd an ^^. Das dürfte jedenfalls ziemlich fummelig werden, bis du zu einem akzeptablen Ergebnis kommst. Dann wählst du in den Beleuchtungseffekten diesen Kanal als Reliefkanal.

Das Ergebnis ist zwar ein anderes, aber im Prinzip dürfte dir dieses Tutorial helfen:
http://www.worx-online.de/Tutorials/Chrom.htm


----------



## Acidflash (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe aber so wirklich steig ich da nicht durch, aber ich versuchs noch ein wenig weiter. Vielleicht komm ich ja doch noch zu einem Ergebnis.In der Zwischenzeit  bin ich auch gern für weitere Lösungsvorschläge dankbar. Also Leute postet was das Zeug hält...

achja kann sein, dass du mich auch falsch verstanden hast...ich meine nicht diesen Chrom-Rahmen drumherum sondern um ihn selbst den Grauen bereich, jedoch bin ich auch an der Realisierung dieses Chrom-Rahmens interessiert, also Ihr könnt gern zu beiden Themen posten


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Oktober 2004)

Nein nein, ich habe dich schon richtig verstanden. Das Tutorial sollte dir ja auch nur das Grundprinzip von Reliefkanal und Beleuchtungseffekt verdeutlichen. Bei diesem Gebiet braucht man
bestimmt ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit, aber dann erhälst du mit Sicherheit solche Ergebnisse.

Zum Thema Chromrand:
Vielleicht guckst du dir mal diesen Thread an: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126063


----------



## Bench_B (29. Oktober 2004)

Sollte doch auch über die Fülloptionen realisierbar sein oder?

 Neu --> mit z.B grauen untergrund dann ne Elipse in eine Neue ebene und dann mit der Abgeflachten kante spielen.


----------



## megabit (29. Oktober 2004)

Die Seite ist vom Bauer gemacht und der baut sehr viel in 3D und passt das in Flash ein.

Ich denke, dass er auch hier mit einem 3D Programm die Wölbung gemacht hat, denn da ist das Puppich einfach und in Photoshop eine Sauarbeit.


----------



## Acidflash (30. Oktober 2004)

auch gut dann nen mir mal ne schnelle lösung in cinema4d die zu einem optimalem ergebnis führt. hab ne trialversion auf cd parat


----------



## Senfdose (31. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt geht das hier wieder los mit dem  Bauer,  wo in diesem Flash was mit einem 3D Programm erstellt worden sein soll kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. man nehme Photoshop + Adobe After Effects + Adobe Livemotion + noch nacharbeiten in Flash oder einfacher mit Swish.Bei guter Laune und Sonnenschein werd ich das auf Wunsch mal näher erläutern.

Klick Hier 


Mfg Senf


----------



## megabit (2. November 2004)

Hi Senf,

ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Seite vom Bauer ist und der viel mit 3D Programmen arbeitet.

Wo ist das Problem?

Wenn du die Wölbung mit Photoshop hinbekommst dann lass mal sehen. Ich mach das mit Cinema in wenigen Minuten und so wird Herr Bauer das auch gemacht haben.


Denn:

Warum soll man mit Photoshop lange an etwas arbeiten wenn man ein anderes Programm zur Verfügung hat und es in sehr kurzer Zeit erstellen kann?


----------



## Senfdose (2. November 2004)

Hier KLICKEN


----------



## megabit (2. November 2004)

Hab ich vorher schon gesehen. Aber wo ist dort eine ähnliche Wölbung die gemacht werden soll? Ich seh dort sowas nicht.


----------



## Senfdose (2. November 2004)

Na manchmal hab ich es mit die Augen. 
Diesen Effect bekommt man doch ganz einfach mit den Ebenenstilen hin.


----------



## megabit (2. November 2004)

Das sieht sehr gut aus.

Ich habs auch erst mit Photoshop versucht und nichts hinbekommen, was so ähnlich aussieht. Darum habe ich auch gedacht, dass es mit einem 3D gemacht wurde.

Da bin ich mir aber jetzt nicht mehr soooo sicher


----------



## Acidflash (4. November 2004)

@ senfdose:
ok das is vom bauern, wollte damit jedoch nicht gleich den alten krieg auslösen wie er in unzähligen foren seit jahren herrscht, mir ist nur auf die schnelle kein anderes beispiel für diesen effekt eingefallen. auch egal, und deine erste interpretation meines gesuchten effektes war ja auch mal fehl am platz aber der zweite versuch zeigt nun doch, das du auch helfen anstatt mekkern kannst und darum danke ich dir, genau das habe ich gesucht, ich bin zwar mittlerweile auch auf diesen weg gekommen, jedoch habe ich noch nicht so perfekte werte gefunden. also danke nochmals und somit sollte dieser treat nun glücklich beendet werden.

thx all


----------

